# Mit Eclipse Mustang testen?



## MPW (15. Feb 2006)

Moin,

wollte mir heute mal die Beta von Mustang saugen und mal einen Blick draufwerfen. Da ich vor 2 Wochen von einem TextEditor auf Eclipse umstiegen bin, kenne ich mich da noch nicht so gut aus, wie sehen die Schritte aus?

 - JDK zu Mustang installieren...
 - Wie kann ich jetzt Eclipse sagen, dass es den 1.6er Compiler nehmen soll und auch die entsprechende API dazu. Das Sourcelevel koennte man ja glaube ich auf 1.5 stehen lass, da sich an der Syntax ja glaube ich nix geaendert hat....nur neue Klassen dazugekommen sind...


----------



## 8ull23y3 (16. Feb 2006)

Hi... Schau mal unter:

Um die zu verwendende Java Version umzustellen schau mal unter:
_Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs_

Um die Kompatibilität beizubahlten schaust du anschließend unter:
_Window -> Preferences -> Compiler -> Compiler compliance level_

Wo das mit der API einbinden war weiß ich nicht mehr  :autsch:
[EDIT]Denke hab da noch was gefunden.[/EDIT]


----------



## norman (16. Feb 2006)

hm..also ich hab zwar mein den Installed JREs die 1.6er gewählt, kann aber den comiler-level nicht höher als 5.0 stellen. was dennn da los?


----------



## Roar (16. Feb 2006)

hä, eclipse hat nen eignen compiler, dem is egal welches sdk du installiert hast.


----------



## AlArenal (16. Feb 2006)

Eben. Für Eclipse brauchts nur ein JRE...


----------



## norman (16. Feb 2006)

alles klar. danke


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hä, eclipse hat nen eignen compiler, dem is egal welches sdk du installiert hast.



Hm, und wie stell ich den auf 1.6 um, oder holt der sich die benoetigten Sachen aus dem System JRE? Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## stev.glasow (16. Feb 2006)

Musst warten bis die Leute von Eclipse so weit sind.


----------



## Roar (16. Feb 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der compiler hat doch nix damit zu dun, was im classpath ist, oder was für "benötigte sachen" meinst du?


----------



## AlArenal (16. Feb 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die neuen Libs kannste nutzen, musst ja nur im Projekt die passenden System Libs auswählen. Wenn es um neue Sprachfeatures geht, musste wie stev schon sagte auf die Eclipsler warten. Allerdings wüsste ich auf Anhieb auch nicht, was da neues gekommen sein soll (ist aber auch nicht im Fokus meines Interesses).

Interessant wirds doch erst wieder mit Java 7 und Language Level XML Support..


----------



## norman (16. Feb 2006)

check ich jetzt wieder was nicht?
ich kann gerade ganz gut "neue Sprachfeatures" nutzen :shock:
	
	
	
	





```
import java.awt.AWTException;
import java.awt.Image;
import java.awt.SystemTray;
import java.awt.TrayIcon;
import java.awt.Toolkit;

public class Test1 {

	public static void main(String[] args) throws AWTException, InterruptedException{
	
		String tooltip = "Das ist der Tooltip";
		Image image = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage("C:\\wi-ice-crys-12a.jpg");
		
		SystemTray tray = SystemTray.getSystemTray();
		TrayIcon icon = new TrayIcon(image, tooltip);
		
		tray.add(icon);
		Thread.sleep(5000);
		tray.remove(icon);
	}
}
```

[off-topic]schade:





> TrayIcon[] java.awt.SystemTray.getTrayIcons()
> Returns an array of all icons added to the tray by this application. You can't access the icons added by another application.


----------



## Roar (16. Feb 2006)

du nutzt da doch nichmal 1.5 sprachfeatures, geschweige denn welche aus 1.6, wo es übrigens gar keine neuen gibt


----------



## AlArenal (16. Feb 2006)

Das ist kein Sprachfeature, sondern nur ne neue Klasse in der Core Lib.


----------



## norman (16. Feb 2006)

mit sprachfeatures ist dann sowas wie generics gemeint? ???:L


----------

